# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  نظر سنجی راجع به مکان مطالعه

## erfan_7

سلام به همه
شاید سوالم خنده دار باشه
ولی من مکان مناسب واسه مطالعه ندارم
خونه ی خودمون هم زیاد بزرگ نیست هم خیـــــــــــلی شلوغه
پارسالم رفتم خونه ی مادربزرگم ولی اونجا هم باز تغییر زیاد ایجاد نشد
کتابخونه هم نمیتونم برم چون یک روز در میون هست
به نظر شما چیــــــــــــــــــکار کنم؟
خیلی ذهنمو درگیر کرده

----------


## erfan_7

کسی نظری نداره؟
 :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Dr.GajaR

خب یه اتاقم ندارین ؟؟؟

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> سلام به همه
> شاید سوالم خنده دار باشه
> ولی من مکان مناسب واسه مطالعه ندارم
> خونه ی خودمون هم زیاد بزرگ نیست هم خیـــــــــــلی شلوغه
> پارسالم رفتم خونه ی مادربزرگم ولی اونجا هم باز تغییر زیاد ایجاد نشد
> کتابخونه هم نمیتونم برم چون یک روز در میون هست
> به نظر شما چیــــــــــــــــــکار کنم؟
> خیلی ذهنمو درگیر کرده


..................................................  .
تو دهات ما، اینو یه فرصت میدونن واسه «تمرین تمرکز» ===== > شاید کمی غیر متعارف به نظر بیاد، ولی بدون میشه و چندان غیر ممکن نیست !!     ==== >> من هرچن خودم اتاق شخصی دارم، ولی گاهی سروصدا خیلی زیاد میشه، به خصوص خیلی شبا که حسابی درس دارم، یه قشون مهمون هجوم میارن واسه شب نشینی خرچنگای مردابی ! حالا بگو چرا عادت کند ماهی غزال پرست !! ==== >> ولی بدون سر سوزن حساسیت نسبت به سر و صدا، راحت درسمو میخونم !! ========== >> از طرفی هم کمی مسالمت با افراد خونواده، میشه شرایط بهتری واسه درس خوندن فراهم کرد !!

----------


## erfan_7

> ..................................................  .
> تو دهات ما، اینو یه فرصت میدونن واسه «تمرین تمرکز» ===== > شاید کمی غیر متعارف به نظر بیاد، ولی بدون میشه و چندان غیر ممکن نیست !!     ==== >> من هرچن خودم اتاق شخصی دارم، ولی گاهی سروصدا خیلی زیاد میشه، به خصوص خیلی شبا که حسابی درس دارم، یه قشون مهمون هجوم میارن واسه شب نشینی خرچنگای مردابی ! حالا بگو چرا عادت کند ماهی غزال پرست !! ==== >> ولی بدون سر سوزن حساسیت نسبت به سر و صدا، راحت درسمو میخونم !! ========== >> از طرفی هم کمی مسالمت با افراد خونواده، میشه شرایط بهتری واسه درس خوندن فراهم کرد !!


سلام و مرسی از نظرت
آره شاید حق با شماست
ولی تو خونه ی خودمون اصـــــــلا ممکن نیست این کار
چند بار امتحان کردم
یعنی اصلا جایی نیست که بخوام همچین کاری کنم
ولی خونه ی مادربزرگم شاید بشه
اونم که پارسال خیلی اونجا بودم و کلی زحمت دادم 
نمیدونم چیکار کنم خلاصه

----------


## sara1375

ببین خب مهم تویی
تو باید تمرکزتو بالا ببری و نسبت به صداهای اطرافت بی توجه باشی
من خودم وقتایی که درس میخوندم آفتاب که طلوع میکرد صد هزار تا گنجشک میومد رو درختای جلو خونمون همه یک صدا جیک جیک میکردن
باورت نمیشه گاهی اوقات اصلا تو مدتی که جیک جیک میکردن صداشونو نشنیده بودم
وقتی بعدش فکر میکردم خودم شاخ درمیوردم

----------


## mahsa92

كتابخونه رو واس امثال منو شما گذاشتن كه مشكل داريم


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## erfan_7

> ببین خب مهم تویی
> تو باید تمرکزتو بالا ببری و نسبت به صداهای اطرافت بی توجه باشی
> من خودم وقتایی که درس میخوندم آفتاب که طلوع میکرد صد هزار تا گنجشک میومد رو درختای جلو خونمون همه یک صدا جیک جیک میکردن
> باورت نمیشه گاهی اوقات اصلا تو مدتی که جیک جیک میکردن صداشونو نشنیده بودم
> وقتی بعدش فکر میکردم خودم شاخ درمیوردم



آره
اینم نیاز به تمرین داره، ولی من چون تو تخصصی ها وضعیتم زیاد خوب نیست باید خیلی تلاش کنم که هم تمرکز کنم هم درسو بفهمم هم سروصدا رو نشنوم  :Yahoo (56): 
ولی به امتحانش می ارزه
مرسی

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> كتابخونه رو واس امثال منو شما گذاشتن كه مشكل داريم
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


آره ولی 
شهر ما کلا دو سه تا کتابخونه داره که به جز یه مورد، همه یک روز مردونه س یه روز واسه خانوما و اون یکی هم دوره از من

----------


## mahsa92

> آره
> اینم نیاز به تمرین داره، ولی من چون تو تخصصی ها وضعیتم زیاد خوب نیست باید خیلی تلاش کنم که هم تمرکز کنم هم درسو بفهمم هم سروصدا رو نشنوم 
> ولی به امتحانش می ارزه
> مرسی
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ببخشيد ميشه بدونم كدوم شهرين؟
البته منم خونه مادربزرگ رو بيشتر ميپسندم


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## erfan_7

> ببخشيد ميشه بدونم كدوم شهرين؟
> البته منم خونه مادربزرگ رو بيشتر ميپسندم
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk



کرمانشاه

----------


## mahsa92

> کرمانشاه


اهان 
خب بنظر من بهتره هرچه سريع ترررر اين مشكل رو حل كني تا وقتت از دست نرفته
موفق باشي


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## Mariyana

سلام
کرمانشاه که کتابخونه داره هر روز بتونی بری
سالن مطالعه اقایون و خانماش جداست
ولی اگه ازت دوره تو محل خودتون تو دو کتابخونه که روزهای خانم و آقاش متفاوته برو که بتونی همه روزه بری کتابخونه

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

سلام
کرمانشاه که کتابخونه داره هر روز بتونی بری
سالن مطالعه اقایون و خانماش جداست
ولی اگه ازت دوره تو محل خودتون تو دو کتابخونه که روزهای خانم و آقاش متفاوته برو که بتونی همه روزه بری کتابخونه

----------

